# Ipod?



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

I want to get my DW a mp3 player for xmas. I like the iPod nano but it requires that you use iTunes. Maybe that's not bad I guess. But, it would be ideal to have a lightweight mp3 player that she can use earbuds with but that she could download music from anywhere, like Walmart.

Of course, she could take it camping too









Anyone know more about these things?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I got Ipod mini's for both the DW and I this year. What started out being a casual interest has turned into outright fanaticism! They are all you have heard of them. Elegant and intuitive interface that requires no training or reading, and the Itunes software is top notch.

You will likely be thrilled with it.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

For the $'s there are alot of options to the ipod(s)............

That being said, I'm an ipod junkie........There is something about the click wheel that has to be experienced to understand. It just flows.......

Check out http://www.ipodlounge.com

For a brief moment in time I tried a couple of the others but always went back. I beat the crap out of them, and they just run and run and run.....

I have seen itunes grow and mature ALOT. It's no where near as bad as people think it to be. It's just yet another software item to learn. There is some other paid software to use with it, but itunes isn't bad. I use almost all the music file formats on mine with no issues.

I am holding back on the Nano for now. I want a little more storage (some books and podscasts take up a chunck of room) and battery life. I have a 6GB mini (full I might add). These things are still available all over the place and in my humble opinion was to date the best built and perfect sized unit I ever owned. I've heard the Nano is a pretty tough little beast, it just needs more space and battery.....

I don't think you can go wrong with anything on the market right now. However, it is an ipod world and I read somewhere that 97% of all the cool as heck add on's and such out there are for ipods.....


----------



## VA_Joe (Aug 2, 2005)

Caleb22,

While you do need ITunes to load songs into the IPod, you don't have to buy music from ITunes.

You can buy music from Walmart/Napster or import from CDs you own. Then simply tell ITunes where that music is located.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I love my ipod as well. I have a bout 500 songs in so far but I find that I mainly listen to about 100 of them.

itunes comes with your ipod and is very easy to use. It allows for downloads as well as copying for song from CDs with a click of a button. Itunes is now my default player on my computer. It is also very easy to create audio CDs for your car or other stereos.

Next the purchase is the ipod shuffle (very small and lightweight) great for jogging, biking, skiing etc. If you fall the risk of damage is also small - no scrren.

Summary - outstanding mp3 player














any of their line-up is a great addition.

Thor


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

I have a 20GB regular IPod. Really like it - very intuitive.. didn't need to read the directions to get all the basic features. Sound quality is better than I expected. I got a demo one from the Apple store and saved about $100. Works great, but bought the warranty just in case.

ITunes has a reasonable selection of music, but misses the more eclectic choices. But it improves every day. The weather forecast PodCasts are nice to have, as well as the NPR selections. Something for everyone.

Enjoy!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm getting one of those SONY Mp3 players. They are about the size of chapstick! (and don't even play iTunes!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I can't help much, I use my Dell Axim for my music since I can swap out 1GB SD or CF cards and uses the same chip as the iPOD so it sounds just as good.


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

I have been thinking about getting one of these for sometime. I have over 100gigs of music on my computer that I listen to. However since I got sirius sattelite I find my truck mp3 player and mp3s never get used. With satellite radio I can always find a station with something different. I am still debating but I definitly would get one of the new ones with about 60gig. It would be nice to carry some computer files on there as well for work.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> I can't help much, I use my Dell Axim for my music since I can swap out 1GB SD or CF cards and uses the same chip as the iPOD so it sounds just as good.
> [snapback]68485[/snapback]​


Not really Steve...the Dell Axim uses an Intel Bulverde Xscale processor and the all of the current iPods use an ARM chip from Texas Instruments.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Another nice usage model for the iPod is to upload your digital pictures from you camera to the iPod.

I do this while on a long trip and it works great. Take all the pictures you want and leave the laptop at home. Simply purchase a sync device and then use the iPod to store all your files!

http://www.belkin.com/ipod/cameralink/


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Santa brought my son the one that you can put videos on. Way over my head more software to buy. Blaaaaah.


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

I got my DW a Creative Zen Touch player. I couldn't find an Ipod locally or online in time for Christmas. Looks like a neat little unit and she seems happy with it.

Thanks everyone for your advice!


----------

